# The Skull and Bones Society



## Puritanhead (Oct 3, 2005)

The pop culture legend that won't die: the elusive Skull and Bones Society which scared millions into voting for a third party as John Kerry and George Bush are on their roster. Special tonight on the History Channel starting at 9PM EST, plus the usual late-night reruns.






The first person to explain what 322 means gets a free tax audit.

:bigsmile:


[Edited on 10-4-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## gwine (Oct 3, 2005)

> this 'society' who's badge is a skull and cross bones with the lodge number 322 below it. Lodge 322 is believed to have been founded on June 28th 1832.



( http://home.iae.nl/users/lightnet/world/awaken/skullandbones.htm

Never been audited before.


----------

